# help with stealthiest grow



## skateNsmoke (Feb 16, 2006)

Ever since my stepdad moved in i havent been able to grow(my moms afraid of him knowin) anyways i was wonderin if anyone had one hell of a stealthy grow for me so i can get back to growing, i was thinkin about gettin some northern lights seeds since they have low odor. SHARE YOUR STEALTH WITH ME


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't grow under your loved ones noses. They could get into a lot of trouble if you get caught. I would outdoor grow if in your situation.


----------



## Insane (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree 100% with Mutt. 

Don't put your loved ones at risk. If you talk to your parents, and they say "ok go ahead and grow", that's different. Because it is your parents who own the house that they plants would be growing in, they take all the risk even if you are the one who gets busted. That means that you probably get a slap on the wrist, and your parents could face jail time. (depending on the laws where you live)

Bottom line, it's not worth it. Outdoor growing is your best bet, and if you are so limited in space as you would be if growing in your house, I would suggest outdoor growing anyway!


----------



## skateNsmoke (Feb 20, 2006)

my mom used to let me grow plants in the house but now that my faget stepdad moved in she wont let me unless its foolproof so im allowed to do it in my home but my stepdad cant find out but thanks for the concern anyways (my stepdad dont own the house hes livin in so he dosent have any say) just need a stealthy grow so he dont find out even if he did find out my mom would stick up for me anyways and say shes allowing me to grow so no harm either way im still gonna grow plants indoor although ive never tried growing outdoors and it could be a fun experience....hmm maybe ill grow indoor and outdoor thanks for the idea


----------



## skateNsmoke (Feb 20, 2006)

ps. im no little kid trying to grow plants under my parents nose i just gotta hide it from my stepdad cause my mom dont want him to know


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah man, im 16, and my mom knew i was growin in my closet, but it got really akward with her knowing, and all, so i tranfered all my plants to my buddys shed, its like his bedroom too, its badass...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

skateNsmoke said:
			
		

> my mom used to let me grow plants in the house but now that my faget stepdad moved in she wont let me unless its foolproof so im allowed to do it in my home but my stepdad cant find out but thanks for the concern anyways (my stepdad dont own the house hes livin in so he dosent have any say) just need a stealthy grow so he dont find out even if he did find out my mom would stick up for me anyways and say shes allowing me to grow so no harm either way im still gonna grow plants indoor although ive never tried growing outdoors and it could be a fun experience....hmm maybe ill grow indoor and outdoor thanks for the idea


And if he got pissed off and called the cops? Your mom would go to jail.

I'd say wait it out until you can get out on your own.

That's the only fair way for your mom. It's puttin her in a hell of a spot.

Your mom loves the dude enough to marry him. Calling him a faggot is both inaccurate and unfair to your mom again.

My first impression is that you should try respecting your mothers decision to marry this guy and let him join the family.

Please don't get angry about my giving you advice. I grew up with it the other way around. It was my stepmom. She turned out to be a hell of a nice person.

If you grow weed without discussing it with him and your mom together, you're disrespecting him first.

If he says no, then live with it in the house he shares with his wife, your mother.

When you're out on your own, you're your own person and you can do what you want.

You might explain to him that you intend to smoke it either way, and it's a lot safer for you if you smoke what you grow instead of hittin the street for weed.

Hell, you might find out that he's cooler than you think, or not. If you want him to respect you, then respect him.

That's the real bottom line. YOU are living in your mom and her husbands house. They aren't living in yours.

Good luck to you man. I sincerely hope this works out good for you.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Feb 21, 2006)

my stepdad tried killin me so he is a ******* but u didnt know that plus my stepdad is an ex coke head he still talks about when he smoked pot, he prolly wouldnt care if he found them i have been living with him for 2 years i know him very well but we jus dont get along after he tried choking me anyways u all r still not helpin me with stealthiest grow my mom jus asked me yesterday if i was gonna start growin or not look dont take this in an offensive way but i dont need lessons with my life and family i need a stealthy grow so if someone would help me that would be cool


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

Get a speaker box. Gut it out. Grow. Use any place that is open and nobody enters- an attic up in the garage or house, your closet in your room, a nook in the basement or a private space out in the country. The spaces don't really matter; it just depends on the box you grow it in. It has to look natural and inconspicuous. Remember, on top of all this, the stealth box needs room to fix lights too, proper ventilation and easy maintenance access. I'm no pro but that's what I'd do in your shoes. It's hella ballzy. Talk to your parents together. If the step dad says no then do it without him knowing anyways. From the sound of it, he wouldnt get to upset about it. Just ask and be responsible about it bra. (A huge metal cabinet works good as they can lock up!)


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, step parents sux! I'm 100% happier now that I'm a young adult. It's just not natural in my society to have step-parents. LOL I'm not making a statement of fact just of opinion  Good luck mate!


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry dude no help from me, you should respect your parents period... you live in their house ... they pay the bills... they are the reason you survived this long.. be thankfull to have them... SO on that note.. DON'T GROW IN THEIR HOUSE!


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 4, 2006)

Gorw outside away from your house wait for spring.


----------

